# Canon officially announces the EOS M200



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2019)

> *MELVILLE, N.Y., September 25, 2019* – Whether you’re planning a weekend getaway or revel in documenting everyday moments, memories should be captured and easily shared. Offering social media enthusiast high image quality, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, introduces the *EOS M200 *camera. Great for those with wanderlust in their hearts, this camera ushers in a variety of new features, such as vertical video1, for those looking to step up from smartphone photography and enter the realm of interchangeable-lens cameras.
> Preorder the Canon EOS M200 at Adorama
> 
> “Ease of use, convenience and shareability are imperatives for consumers today, especially when introducing new imaging products into an ever-changing market place,” said Kazuto Ogawa, president and chief operating officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The new EOS M200 camera is a mix of tried and true Canon features as well as new ones, and combined they create...



Continue reading...


----------



## peters (Sep 25, 2019)

Doooomed, I tell you!


----------



## 12Broncos (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't contain my excitement.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 25, 2019)

12Broncos said:


> I can't contain my excitement.



Nor I, my hands were shaking making this post. /s


----------



## Avenger 2.0 (Sep 25, 2019)

peters said:


> Doooomed, I tell you!


No it's not. It has 24p!!!!!


----------



## -pekr- (Sep 25, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> No it's not. It has 24p!!!!!



It might have 24p mode, becuase with its old 24mpx sensor tech, Canon is not able to get 30fps


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Wait... did they remove the mic jack?


----------



## Stephenmreyes (Sep 25, 2019)

Stephenmreyes said:


> Wait... did they remove the mic jack?


Well... not add it.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 25, 2019)

Stephenmreyes said:


> Well... not add it.



In the target audience of this camera, there’s approximately a negative percentage of people who want or need a mic jack.


----------



## proutprout (Sep 25, 2019)

Amazing they managed to do 120fps, just they forgot to add it to the eos r.... and they also forgot to release a pro R camera. Because they are concentrating on lenses. But not the M lenses, noooo way. People could actually buy them !


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> In the target audience of this camera, there’s approximately a negative percentage of people who want or need a mic jack.


Or even hot shoe


----------



## Architect1776 (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> In the target audience of this camera, there’s approximately a negative percentage of people who want or need a mic jack.



BUT...BUT.... all those vlogers who desperately wanted this camera and now will not buy it because Canon failed them again.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 25, 2019)

Avenger 2.0 said:


> No it's not. It has 24p!!!!!


I'm looking forward to the _Lawrence of Arabia _sequel to be shot with this camera.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 25, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Or even hot shoe


Considering that I let the batteries corrode in my 580EXII, that probably includes me.


----------



## Kit. (Sep 25, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Considering that I let the batteries corrode in my 580EXII, that probably includes me.


Oh, I need to check the batteries I left in my 550EX....


----------



## bitcars (Sep 25, 2019)

Architect1776 said:


> all those vlogers who desperately wanted this camera and now will not buy it because Canon failed them again.



In all seriousness, most vloggers don't use mic jacks. YouTubers much prefer a volumn bar displayed on the screen rather than presenting themselves wearing a pair of headphones.

mic jacks are useful when they have dedicated "camera man", but honestly if vlogger can afford a camera man, they probably wouldn't be using this camera.


----------



## ethanz (Sep 25, 2019)

Interesting features shown in the video. It seems like they made the camera very easy for amateurs to use and even learn about photography.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 25, 2019)

The snarky nature of many of the responses here is quite illuminating...although perhaps not in the way that the posters intended. 

Clicking on the sponsor link (Adorama) reveals a $549.00 price for the 200/15-45 package.

This is an incredible value for a well-specced, almost tiny camera that, when used properly, can generate travel, family and vacation images and videos with quality far far superior to at least 95% what this summer's photographers feel are acceptable (dare I say 99%?).

550 bucks!

This is an incredible, incredible value...and Canon is going to sell thousands of these.

I check canonrumors every day, in part for the hilarity of some of the posts.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

My take is that more cameras, the better. But, what I really want to know is if this was rumored , anticipated, and or even expected. Seems out of the blue and I kind of like that. A few more of these type of bodies and everyone with a 'Make it like so' wish from Canon might just get what they are asking for.


----------



## unfocused (Sep 25, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...This is an incredible, incredible value...



Is it though? I mean, you can get a SL3 and lens for a hundred dollars more. Similar specs and it comes with a viewfinder and EF lens compatibility without an adapter. Not saying this isn't a nice little camera, just that it might not warrant two full "incredibles." Different bodies for different users I guess.


----------



## KenLLL (Sep 25, 2019)

Awesome for entry level, but I'll stick to my m6. Bought it for $490 and it has a hot shoe.


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2019)

slclick said:


> My take is that more cameras, the better. But, what I really want to know is if this was rumored , anticipated, and or even expected. Seems out of the blue and I kind of like that. A few more of these type of bodies and everyone with a 'Make it like so' wish from Canon might just get what they are asking for.


Nah. The biggest complainers are the least of the real users, or buyers. Spec sheets are a tangential hobby for some.  I think the Sony fanboys even pissed Ken Rockwell off. "...good for computer technicians who are more concerned about talking about their cameras rather than shoot it for a living every day."


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 25, 2019)

bitcars said:


> In all seriousness, most vloggers don't use mic jacks. YouTubers much prefer a volumn bar displayed on the screen rather than presenting themselves wearing a pair of headphones.



Mick jack != headphone jack


slclick said:


> My take is that more cameras, the better. But, what I really want to know is if this was rumored , anticipated, and or even expected.



About a month ago at least. There were earlier rumors about a casual/entry-level M body coming in near future but whether an M50 or M100 replacement was unknown.


----------



## bitcars (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Mick jack != headphone jack


 apparently I can't read.


----------



## Adelino (Sep 25, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Considering that I let the batteries corrode in my 580EXII, that probably includes me.


OH I use a different flash now I should check my 580EXII! Thanks for the reminder! (Now back to Canon being *******!)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 25, 2019)

Does it still has micro USB? What is the 4K crop and does it have DPAF in 4K?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 25, 2019)

Seriously, the M200 offers an impressive package for that price level. In my family there is a young lady (age 14) who is fed-up with her iPhone as a camera - she is quite a skilled photographer and videographer. She already asked me wether I can help her to get a used 5D3 - she is impressed by my battered old tank and loves to use it with fast glass. But I convinced her that a modern, smaller & lighter ILC camera would be the better choice for her. So I think an M200 would suit her needs perfectly, those video specs are not bad. There is enough M and adaptable glass on the market to have fun with such a camera. Plus, Canon's colors out of the box are very pleasing and their ergonomics are good.


----------



## magarity (Sep 25, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Or even hot shoe


Speaking of hot shoe, what's the little lightning bolt for on the menu selector if not for flash control?


----------



## drjlo (Sep 25, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> Clicking on the sponsor link (Adorama) reveals a $549.00 price for the 200/15-45 package.
> 
> This is an incredible value for a well-specced, almost tiny camera



Personally, I wish Canon would package the M200 with the much smaller and also cheaper EF-M 22 f/2 for say $499. Not a big fan of f/3.5-6.3 lenses...


----------



## SteveC (Sep 25, 2019)

Not for me (a step or two down from what I have) and not for thee perhaps...

But there are a LOT of people out there this WILL be for, and I'm glad to see it's out there for them.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 25, 2019)

drjlo said:


> Personally, I wish Canon would package the M200 with the much smaller and also cheaper EF-M 22 f/2 for say $499. Not a big fan of f/3.5-6.3 lenses...



There are a lot of conflicting opinions on whether that 15-45 is a good lens, or junk. In the past, at least, they've had two kit options for M cameras, this lens, or (for more money) the 18-150. In fact I think those two options exist for the M6 II...starting tomorrow.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 25, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Is it though? I mean, you can get a SL3 and lens for a hundred dollars more. Similar specs and it comes with a viewfinder and EF lens compatibility without an adapter. Not saying this isn't a nice little camera, just that it might not warrant two full "incredibles." Different bodies for different users I guess.



This one is pocketable with the 22mm, the 250D is not, no matter what.


----------



## Adelino (Sep 25, 2019)

ethanz said:


> Interesting features shown in the video. It seems like they made the camera very easy for amateurs to use and even learn about photography.


What easy features? I like easy


----------



## Di Torres (Sep 25, 2019)

This is basically a M50 without viewfinder and hotshoe.
The M200 added almost everything the M50 had that the M100 didn't.

DIGIC 8, Eye AF, timelapse, automatic smartphone picture transfer, silent shutter, 4K and 120fps in 720p.

I guess the only thing that was left out is digital IS and mic jack.
Oh, and apparently it's lacking 24 fps in 1080p too. Seems like a trend to Canon.
This alone makes the M100 a better deal to me and a better backup for my M50 since it has 24p in FHD.
Time to check out some used M100 deals.


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

Despite the same sensor and processor, the M50 does not have eye-tracking AF in continuous mode (which is how you want to use it in the first place) and the firmware won't be updated either to make way for these newer models, which is annoying.
All of these various features put in different lower-end cameras could be put together in just one model (ideally, an EF-mount mirrorless camera with a fully articulating screen). If this replaced the M100 and M50 as well, the future is heading this way, but it's a long way until they decide to segment all of this less than now.


----------



## Di Torres (Sep 25, 2019)

padam said:


> Despite the same sensor and processor, the M50 does not have eye-tracking AF in continuous mode (which is how you want to use it in the first place) and the firmware won't be updated either to make way for these newer models, which is annoying, all of these various features put in different lower-end cameras could be put together in just one model. If this replaced the M100 and M50 as well, the future is heading this way, but it's a long way until they decide to segment all of this less than now.


The M50 also came with more advanced features than the flagship M5.
Canon tends to do this stuff with these lower tier cameras for some reason.
They don't hold features for newer models.
Too bad it's not a trend for their higher tier lineups.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Sep 25, 2019)

-pekr- said:


> It might have 24p mode, becuase with its old 24mpx sensor tech, Canon is not able to get 30fps


Canon's decisions are all over the place. Seems like they are lazy with these cheaper cameras while people here trying to find logic behind it. Basically they DGAF about the settings in these slapped together cameras.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 25, 2019)

Di Torres said:


> This is basically a M50 without viewfinder and hotshoe.
> The M200 added almost everything the M50 had that the M100 didn't.
> 
> DIGIC 8, Eye AF, timelapse, automatic smartphone picture transfer, silent shutter, 4K and 120fps in 720p.
> ...



Another thing this new camera doesn't have is the full "flippy" screen, unless I am missing something.

Which brings the question--if the M50 has the full flippy screen, why doesn't the M6 II?


----------



## zonoskar (Sep 25, 2019)

magarity said:


> Speaking of hot shoe, what's the little lightning bolt for on the menu selector if not for flash control?


For the built-in flash?


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 25, 2019)

padam said:


> Despite the same sensor and processor, the M50 does not have eye-tracking AF in continuous mode (which is how you want to use it in the first place) and the firmware won't be updated either to make way for these newer models, which is annoying.



It's plenty enough for most people to shoot portraits in one-shot AF. A posing subject is typically a non-moving subject, and this camera is not aimed at catwalk, event, or action shooters. Now, pets on the other hand, that's where continuous AF definitely comes in handy, but I don't think Canon eye AF handles animal eyes yet!


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> It's plenty enough for most people to shoot portraits in one-shot AF. A posing subject is typically a non-moving subject, and this camera is not aimed at catwalk, event, or action shooters. Now, pets on the other hand, that's where continuous AF definitely comes in handy, but I don't think Canon eye AF handles animal eyes yet!


I have used it on the EOS R until it received the firmware update, and it was hopeless to use it like that until that point.
No matter how we are looking at it, simply a silly thing to take out and unwilling to give it back, just because it was released at a time, when they "forgot" to take out 24p in 1080p.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 25, 2019)

padam said:


> No matter how we are looking at it, simply a silly thing to take out and unwilling to give it back



Take out? When the M50 was released, no Canon camera had eye detection in servo AF.


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> Take out? When the M50 was released, no Canon camera had eye detection in servo AF.


Ok, left out.
But the point is, it is better designed than a 200D II or the M200, both of which have it (but at least 24p 1080p taken out), while that one won't, it is artificially limited just to have this many camera models in the first place, which is also not needed.
Of course all of this was laid out from the start by the marketing department, and if camera sales really do decrease, they will probably simplify it further in the coming years.
I just find it amusing, that people treat all of this with a warm welcome: more crippled = simpler, easier to use.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> This one is pocketable with the 22mm, the 250D is not, no matter what.


No cargo shorts over 40


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 25, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Is it though? I mean, you can get a SL3 and lens for a hundred dollars more. Similar specs and it comes with a viewfinder and EF lens compatibility without an adapter. Not saying this isn't a nice little camera, just that it might not warrant two full "incredibles." Different bodies for different users I guess.



Thanks for your response.

I own (and use regularly while mated to the Canon EF 100-400 II) a 5DIII. I love it. I will continue to use it, especially for backyard birds and the like. For this usage, the optical viewfinder is essential.

I also use that body with the Canon EF 35mm f2 IS; great low-light and IS to boot.

But the EF format is almost yesterday's news...especially for young people such as my daughters...who love their Ms.

For the vast majority of today's photography newbies, I am quite confident that the smaller-and-lighter M200 (with the 15-45) is a better purchase, and will get used more, than the SL3 (FYI: I almost bought an SL2) you've described.

A lot of canonrumors readers whine about an anti-Canon bias over at DPReview. Whether or not that is true, I'm not certain.

But I do believe an anti-M bias exists here at canonrumors...and a goodly number of the posts in this thread serve as Exhibit A!

Repeat after me: Canon's (non-cinema) camera future revolves around two letters: R.

And M.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Sep 25, 2019)

drjlo said:


> Personally, I wish Canon would package the M200 with the much smaller and also cheaper EF-M 22 f/2 for say $499. Not a big fan of f/3.5-6.3 lenses...



I'm of two minds on this post. When the M (and I think the M2) were introduced, I think the kit lens was the EF-M 22. It is the lens that enabled my daughters to 'become' photographers. So I know what you're saying.

But I wonder if the general public might be more attracted to a package that includes 'a zoom lens!'. I think that's the bet Canon made.

Today, all of us have both (the 22 and the 15-45). I'm not sure which one my daughters use the most. I'll ask.


----------



## magarity (Sep 25, 2019)

zonoskar said:


> For the built-in flash?


It's hiding too well. Is it that clear-ish white circle on the front? Or is that a video light?


----------



## jchung (Sep 25, 2019)

Just doesn’t seem to be a meaningful upgrade over the M100. Guess we’ll have to wait for the reviews to see if it performs better.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

josephandrews222 said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I own (and use regularly while mated to the Canon EF 100-400 II) a 5DIII. I love it. I will continue to use it, especially for backyard birds and the like. For this usage, the optical viewfinder is essential.
> 
> ...


YMMV. I have seen and read a great deal of praise here by forumites concerning the M series and it's glass. I have owned an M5 and loved the 22 myself. I think your summation that there is a negative bias here is unfounded.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

jchung said:


> Just doesn’t seem to be a meaningful upgrade over the M100. Guess we’ll have to wait for the reviews to see if it performs better.


If it was so incredibly meaningful, wouldn't it jump ranks towards the M flagships (s)? You only get to be so good in your place in line.


----------



## sebakunstpaul (Sep 25, 2019)

Ohhh well ... no mic input, that is just brilliant, not.


----------



## zonoskar (Sep 25, 2019)

magarity said:


> It's hiding too well. Is it that clear-ish white circle on the front? Or is that a video light?


That's probably the AF light. The flash is a pop-up type affair AFAIK.


----------



## BillB (Sep 25, 2019)

slclick said:


> YMMV. I have seen and read a great deal of praise here by forumites concerning the M series and it's glass. I have owned an M5 and loved the 22 myself. I think your summation that there is a negative bias here is unfounded.


The negativity about the M system seems to have mostly to do with what lenses are and are not available in the EF-M mount. Some people are less happy than others.


----------



## Tugela (Sep 25, 2019)

This camera is a M50 repackaged in a different form factor, that is all. The specs are pretty much the same.


----------



## dtaylor (Sep 25, 2019)

stevelee said:


> Considering that I let the batteries corrode in my 580EXII, that probably includes me.



My reaction to alkaline batteries is somewhat similar to the reaction of a vampire to sunlight. I use Eneloop rechargeables in everything. Even when something comes with free batteries they are trashed and I load Eneloops.


----------



## BillB (Sep 25, 2019)

It is hard for me to believe that there will not be a replacement for the M5, or some other new camera with an integral EVF at a higher price point than the M200.


----------



## jchung (Sep 25, 2019)

slclick said:


> If it was so incredibly meaningful, wouldn't it jump ranks towards the M flagships (s)? You only get to be so good in your place in line.


Meaningful upgrades does not have to make it jump to a flagship camera. We’ll have to wait until the camera is in reviewers hands to see.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 25, 2019)

Tugela said:


> This camera is a M50 repackaged in a different form factor, that is all. The specs are pretty much the same.



Which is a pretty good deal all things considered. Seems the main non-physical difference is the M50 has faster continuous shooting and the M200 has eye AF in servo mode.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

jchung said:


> Meaningful upgrades does not have to make it jump to a flagship camera. We’ll have to wait until the camera is in reviewers hands to see.


'towards', you missed that word. 

Also, add some specifics about your ciomplaint to put it in context within the M body ecosystem.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 25, 2019)

magarity said:


> Speaking of hot shoe, what's the little lightning bolt for on the menu selector if not for flash control?


Oh, pop up flash control?


----------



## Eersel (Sep 25, 2019)

Mic jac
hot shoe 

We need more EFM lenses as well or this means squat


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

What's not to love about the existing M lens lineup? They are solid, very good lenses, fitting right in the budget of an M body users parameters. Sure they're not L glass but no slouches either. Of course you have your kit lens but the others perform wonderfully...a couple have pretty wide apertures as well. I just don't get the unhappiness about the EF-M line, especially given it's pricepoint and mount diameter, not to mention the balance issues for the bodies it is meant to be coupled upon.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 25, 2019)

This does not mean squat for the target audience. m6 II is the camera to look for if hot shoe is on your shopping list.


----------



## padam (Sep 25, 2019)

slclick said:


> What's not to love about the existing M lens lineup? They are solid, very good lenses, fitting right in the budget of an M body users parameters. Sure they're not L glass but no slouches either. Of course you have your kit lens but the others perform wonderfully...a couple have pretty wide apertures as well. I just don't get the unhappiness about the EF-M line, especially given it's pricepoint and mount diameter, not to mention the balance issues for the bodies it is meant to be coupled upon.


It's not like they are not good.
It is just that they are locked in their own system and kept separate from the others, so one really has to love the M system to commit to buy them or simply have a lot of extra cash to afford all of these for travel etc. next to their 'full-sized' system.

One of Canon's biggest asset is still their EF ecosystem, because they work with everything, but these smaller M cameras are not really suited to them (at this point, they might change this in the future, but it is unclear if the M6 Mark II will remain firmly as their flagship model)

After smaller lenses come out for the RF-system, they are still going to remain a good deal bigger than the M, but in exchange they will have a better integration overall.

I've been thinking of picking up an 11-22mm for a while, because I only have a 20mm manual prime and it just seems great value, but the cameras aren't that exciting (or cheap, in the case of the M6 Mark II)


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 25, 2019)

slclick said:


> What's not to love about the existing M lens lineup? They are solid, very good lenses, fitting right in the budget of an M body users parameters. Sure they're not L glass but no slouches either. Of course you have your kit lens but the others perform wonderfully...a couple have pretty wide apertures as well. I just don't get the unhappiness about the EF-M line, especially given it's pricepoint and mount diameter, not to mention the balance issues for the bodies it is meant to be coupled upon.


Waiting on Canon to release an EF-M 800mm. If it doesn't happen soon, I'm jumping ship.  Sony. (Not poking fun at you, Padam.)

Seriously, the EF-s lenses will adapt and they are very lightweight. It just seems to me that if one wants more, one must pay more. I'll bet the M line is very popular. 

A person could always adapt old MF lenses that are very small and fast, f/1.4 and a rare f/1.2. Lots and lots of f/2.8's, and in a size that would go well with an M. The M line does have focus peaking, doesn't it? Not sure how well it works. I've never seen an M. The 22mm f/2 and 32mm f/1.4 are fast. 

I'd imagine a fast zoom in a size that would "feel" right on the M would be difficult or impossible to make while still maintaining image quality.


----------



## slclick (Sep 25, 2019)

padam said:


> It's not like they are not good.
> It is just that they are locked in their own system and kept separate from the others, so one really has to love the M system to commit to buy them or simply have a lot of extra cash to afford all of these for travel etc. next to their 'full-sized' system.
> 
> One of Canon's biggest asset is still their EF ecosystem, because they work with everything, but these smaller M cameras are not really suited to them (at this point, they might change this in the future, but it is unclear if the M6 Mark II will remain firmly as their flagship model)
> ...


Guess what? Canon is hardly alone as a mfg with this issue of a subset of glass. I've never heard that complaint and think it's rather petty. It's like saying the Powershot cameras are locked into their own system and it's a crying shame they can't take EF glass. Does everything have to work together? The answer is no.


----------



## jchung (Sep 26, 2019)

slclick said:


> 'towards', you missed that word.
> 
> Also, add some specifics about your ciomplaint to put it in context within the M body ecosystem.


Do you have an M100? Do you feel that the M200’s feature set is improved enough for you to upgrade from an M100?


----------



## slclick (Sep 26, 2019)

jchung said:


> Do you have an M100? Do you feel that the M200’s feature set is improved enough for you to upgrade from an M100?


I do not but I have owned the original M, the M5 and a few lenses, my daughter has the M10 and I belong to a club where many shoot with the M100 as a travel body. So I have handled one a few times briefly. (I'm not a spec sheet forum guy, more hands on and taking pictures kind of guy)

First off my previous comments were not based upon upgrading from the previous model but stating that it was a fine addition to the lineup. As for specs, the better battery life, eye detection and 4k should be more than enough for an early adopter M100 user to want to trade in.

Personally, I'm not an upgrader. I used bodies either for long periods regardless of new models or G.A.S. or I figure out if they are not 'for me' rather quickly and move on. (Olympus Pen F, Fuji X100F, Sony RX100)

I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 26, 2019)

jchung said:


> Do you have an M100? Do you feel that the M200’s feature set is improved enough for you to upgrade from an M100?



The M100 is two years old. Nobody expects current M100 owners to upgrade if it works for them. Camera bodies are not smartphones.


----------



## padam (Sep 26, 2019)

slclick said:


> Guess what? Canon is hardly alone as a mfg with this issue of a subset of glass. I've never heard that complaint and think it's rather petty. It's like saying the Powershot cameras are locked into their own system and it's a crying shame they can't take EF glass. Does everything have to work together? The answer is no.


Not exactly, a fixed lens camera is a fixed lens camera. I guess you don't read other forums then, that's what's people's concerns are, they just don't know what Canon intends to do with this system, probably slowly upgrading time to time, but definitely not keeping it as a main focus and restrict it to being "consumer-level", the 90D M6 Mark II proves that, where the EF-mount camera still has more features compared to the M-mount camera. And after the RF lens line-up is more complete, it would be logical to add-in a crop-sensor variant as well (but that's still 2+ years away)
Nikon or Sony are keeping the same mirrorless mount for both sensor sizes and Fuji is fully focused on their APS-C system. There are pros and cons to both and people don't have to agree on what's being better or worse on that but imho this M200 proves that can still takes segmentation very seriously, because consumers don't read into that at all, they just see a nice camera and buy it or as I said, have no problem of shelling out more cash for more cameras that do different things better than others.


----------



## jchung (Sep 26, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The M100 is two years old. Nobody expects current M100 owners to upgrade if it works for them. Camera bodies are not smartphones.


Then you agree with my ORIGINAL comment which is that it’s not a meaningful upgrade over the M100.


----------



## jchung (Sep 26, 2019)

slclick said:


> I do not but I have owned the original M, the M5 and a few lenses, my daughter has the M10 and I belong to a club where many shoot with the M100 as a travel body. So I have handled one a few times briefly. (I'm not a spec sheet forum guy, more hands on and taking pictures kind of guy)
> 
> First off my previous comments were not based upon upgrading from the previous model but stating that it was a fine addition to the lineup. As for specs, the better battery life, eye detection and 4k should be more than enough for an early adopter M100 user to want to trade in.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I am a M100 owner to put my ORIGINAL comment in context. Neither the better battery life (295 vs 315), nor 4K video (given Canon’s record on 4K video and my lack of interest in video), nor eye detect AF seem to be a significant enough feature to me to upgrade. I would upgrade for a combination of better image quality (TBD by reviews), faster/better low light AF, and better ISO invariance.


----------



## rjbray01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Di Torres said:


> The M50 also came with more advanced features than the flagship M5.
> Canon tends to do this stuff with these lower tier cameras for some reason.
> They don't hold features for newer models.
> Too bad it's not a trend for their higher tier lineups.


Maybe putting new features straight into new low-end models is a clever way of encouraging users of higher-end users to wait for Canon's next model and not jump ship to another make - in the confident knowledge that Canon has the technology waiting in the wings and that it's sure to be built in to future high-end models


----------



## rjbray01 (Sep 26, 2019)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


I watched the marketing video and was really impressed with the improvements to the user interface for beginners. I didn't think the 77D quite hit the mark and it looks like the have continued to make improvements

Whilst people on our forum are unlikely to use the UI I would really welcome an excellent novice UI in a future 5D replacement as I could then lend my camera to my teenage daughter or wife both of whom generally switch my 5D4 to fully automatic mode which is often far from ideal

Also I very very much hope they can make smart phone connection simpler - the current situation is frankly laughably complicated

The phone app should simply detect the camera and ask you what you would like to do ..

"Would you like to download the photos from your camera ?"

All of them ?
All photos taken since the last transfer ?
You choose ?

Etc ...

As for the current setup of manually setting up a WiFi connection point that is a ludicrous state of affairs - why can't you just press a menu button to detect and pair with other devices, acknowledging a PIN code on both devices for security ... 

Why not allow a user to setup a WiFi connection between the camera and phone this way ? If both phone and camera support Bluetooth then that Bluetooth connection could be established first and then the camera and phone could talk over Bluetooth and organize a WiFi connection between themselves automatically. I can't speak for iPhone but with Android just about anything is possible isn't it ?


----------



## Kit. (Sep 26, 2019)

rjbray01 said:


> Why not allow a user to setup a WiFi connection between the camera and phone this way ? If both phone and camera support Bluetooth then that Bluetooth connection could be established first and then the camera and phone could talk over Bluetooth and organize a WiFi connection between themselves automatically. I can't speak for iPhone but with Android just about anything is possible isn't it ?


It is possible with Android, but it also needs to be supported in camera firmware. I raised this question with Canon's developer support, but I have no idea if Canon is going to listen. Hopefully yes.


----------



## slclick (Sep 26, 2019)

jchung said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am a M100 owner to put my ORIGINAL comment in context. Neither the better battery life (295 vs 315), nor 4K video (given Canon’s record on 4K video and my lack of interest in video), nor eye detect AF seem to be a significant enough feature to me to upgrade. I would upgrade for a combination of better image quality (TBD by reviews), faster/better low light AF, and better ISO invariance.


And as always with things consumer based, YMMV.


----------



## ++k (Sep 26, 2019)

Vertical video support, seriously?

Millennials: 1
Canon: 0


----------



## AlanF (Sep 26, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> The M100 is two years old. Nobody expects current M100 owners to upgrade if it works for them. Camera bodies are not smartphones.


If Harryfilm has his way, they will be!


----------



## crashpc (Sep 26, 2019)

This was their chance to get me to buy their 32Mpx sensor. What I was thinking... No, nothing again. I´m comfortably going to skip M6 II and this too. Maybe next time. At least we might know it M line is sorted out and continuing, or if it will be left for death in the name of RF mount.


----------



## PVCC (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey,

Is there a mistake in specs or this camera CAN shoot 4K at 24p ???

If yes, then Canon could perfectly implement 24p on the G5X II & G7X III via Firmware update (which would have a very good welcome around the world after so many people complaining for Canon taking away the 24p option)


----------



## SteveC (Sep 26, 2019)

crashpc said:


> This was their chance to get me to buy their 32Mpx sensor. What I was thinking... No, nothing again. I´m comfortably going to skip M6 II and this too. Maybe next time. At least we might know it M line is sorted out and continuing, or if it will be left for death in the name of RF mount.



I'm a bit confused. You planned to skip the M6 II because you were hoping this entry level camera would have the same sensor? And now that it doesn't, you're still skipping the M6 II? Even though it DOES have the sensor you want?


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 27, 2019)

crashpc said:


> This was their chance to get me to buy their 32Mpx sensor. What I was thinking... No, nothing again. I´m comfortably going to skip M6 II and this too. Maybe next time. At least we might know it M line is sorted out and continuing, or if it will be left for death in the name of RF mount.


What was wrong with the M6 II again?


----------



## jchung (Sep 27, 2019)

rjbray01 said:


> All of them ?
> All photos taken since the last transfer ?
> You choose ?
> 
> ...





slclick said:


> And as always with things consumer based, YMMV.


Hence why it was my opinion In my original post.


----------



## slclick (Sep 27, 2019)

jchung said:


> Hence why it was my opinion In my original post.


Hence!


----------



## Ricardo_fon (Sep 27, 2019)

++k said:


> Vertical video support, seriously?
> 
> Millennials: 1
> Canon: 0


Lol. Why is it everytime something weird happens it's millennials? To be fair research probably showed people want this


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Sep 27, 2019)

So it has no DPAF in 4K. Beginners will gonna like blurry 4K videos with jumping AF.


----------



## SteveC (Sep 27, 2019)

Ricardo_fon said:


> Lol. Why is it everytime something weird happens it's millennials? To be fair research probably showed people want this



People probably want that "I took it from a cell phone and it never even occurred to me to do landscape mode" look. (Of course, it needs to have the right frame rate or it just won't look right.)


----------



## Tugela (Sep 27, 2019)

PVCC said:


> Hey,
> 
> Is there a mistake in specs or this camera CAN shoot 4K at 24p ???
> 
> If yes, then Canon could perfectly implement 24p on the G5X II & G7X III via Firmware update (which would have a very good welcome around the world after so many people complaining for Canon taking away the 24p option)



No. This camera is a repackaged M50 and so has its capabilities. The G5X II and G7X III (along with the M6 II and 90D) are based on a new hardware image signal processing configuration which does not support 24p.


----------



## crashpc (Sep 28, 2019)

Steve C: I skipped M6 II because of the model features, or rather lack thereof, and Mmount uncertainty. M 200 with 22mm f/2 would be acceptable, if it kept the sensor. Eh, no, Canon cripple hammer acted on that possibility again. Ok, no Canon in my chest for another year. Not a biggie...


----------



## OneSnark (Sep 28, 2019)

I don't think the M mount future is uncertain.

It's simply done. - must not be demand for better lenses..


----------



## SteveC (Sep 28, 2019)

crashpc said:


> Steve C: I skipped M6 II because of the model features, or rather lack thereof, and Mmount uncertainty. M 200 with 22mm f/2 would be acceptable, if it kept the sensor. Eh, no, Canon cripple hammer acted on that possibility again. Ok, no Canon in my chest for another year. Not a biggie...



So you won't get the M200 because of the sensor, but you won't get the M6 II because it's lacking some particular feature. It's got a lot of features...more than the M200 I think. What's missing from the M6 II?


----------



## fox40phil (Sep 29, 2019)

Why is this article linked on the newsletter for the "enter the win"?!


----------



## okaro (Sep 29, 2019)

jchung said:


> Do you have an M100? Do you feel that the M200’s feature set is improved enough for you to upgrade from an M100?



Why would anyone want to do so? Why not move a better model that has more potential? IMO the most significant new thing and onl thatw oud count to me is the AWB-W setting i.e. proper white balance in artificial light.


----------



## jchung (Sep 30, 2019)

okaro said:


> Why would anyone want to do so? Why not move a better model that has more potential? IMO the most significant new thing and onl thatw oud count to me is the AWB-W setting i.e. proper white balance in artificial light.



I don't know who would necessarily want to. My original post was that the M200 didn't seem to be much of an upgrade over the M100. But some people seemed to disagree with me.


----------



## Joules (Sep 30, 2019)

jchung said:


> I don't know who would necessarily want to. My original post was that the M200 didn't seem to be much of an upgrade over the M100. But some people seemed to disagree with me.


To me, being a good upgrade over the predecessor doesn't mean that somebody owning the predecessor will feel like upgrading to the new model. To me it just means that the changes over the predecessor are in line with or exceeding what I would have expected given the time between two model's releases.

Maybe the meaning isn't quite the same for everyone who replied to you. 

There are Camera models out there like the 650D (T4i) to 700D (T5i) updates were the only change is essentially the name. That's what I would consider a poor upgrade.


----------



## Di Torres (Sep 30, 2019)

To me the M200 would be a downgrade, since my entire workflow uses 1080p video at 24p.
The M100 has it, the M200 don't.
I will be scouting for a used M100 to be my travel camera and also a backup/bcam for my M50.


----------



## jchung (Oct 1, 2019)

Joules said:


> To me, being a good upgrade over the predecessor doesn't mean that somebody owning the predecessor will feel like upgrading to the new model. To me it just means that the changes over the predecessor are in line with or exceeding what I would have expected given the time between two model's releases.
> 
> Maybe the meaning isn't quite the same for everyone who replied to you.
> 
> There are Camera models out there like the 650D (T4i) to 700D (T5i) updates were the only change is essentially the name. That's what I would consider a poor upgrade.


 
So, what were you expecting to have changed since the M100 was released? To me, the changes don’t seem to worth the price premium over buying a M100 off of eBay (~$250). i can see someone wanting 4K video if that is what they are into, but everything else just seems to be pretty minor.


----------



## crashpc (Oct 19, 2019)

SteveC said:


> So you won't get the M200 because of the sensor, but you won't get the M6 II because it's lacking some particular feature. It's got a lot of features...more than the M200 I think. What's missing from the M6 II?


 
Sorry for late response. Namely IS, but more features or different glass might lure me...


----------

